# How often do you guys feed them?



## pondscum (Jun 3, 2008)

I've been wondering how often you guys feed your mantids. I usually feed mine once per day, either one big adult aphid or a few baby aphids, since my mantids are just babies. Sometimes if I give them a little extra food and they're really full I'll skip a day. So what about you guys?

-Scum


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 3, 2008)

pondscum said:


> I've been wondering how often you guys feed your mantids. I usually feed mine once per day, either one big adult aphid or a few baby aphids, since my mantids are just babies. Sometimes if I give them a little extra food and they're really full I'll skip a day. So what about you guys?-Scum


I feed and water my babies every day until near subadult, I feed the adults every other day and the mamas get to eat every day too. The males don't eat much I offer it to them, but they usually turn it down.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jun 3, 2008)

It depends on the species, sex, age, and particular mantis how often I feed. Usually I feed nymphs through sub adults once a day. At adults however many of the males will skip 1-3 days between eating. As for the females, well the little piggies would probably eat all that I offer and more, but I often feed then two days in a row and one day off. Since I'm not into breeding them I try to keep it easy on the pace they gain weight between laying ooths. Seems easier on the girls bodies to lay smaller ooths with longer stretches in between laying because of the more moderate diet, especially as they age.


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 3, 2008)

every day or every other day


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2008)

Every other day. Gravid females eat daily.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 3, 2008)

Mee too!


----------



## bugzilla (Jun 4, 2008)

There's always FFs in with my nymphs, they eat when they want.

Older insects eat at least once a day except the males who are more picky. There's always a fly or two with these though.

My adult female orchids get abut 10 blue bottles a day. When they are full they simply throw the leftovers.

HTH

Huw


----------



## Orin (Jun 4, 2008)

1st &amp; 2nd instars are fed almost daily but once separated, twice a week.


----------

